# Pawleys Island on saturday



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

fished the south end of pawleys on saturday
i threw Mirr o lures, Doas, spoons, and i only got two bites. But on the other hand i caught about 10 oyster shells. the water is still kinda warm


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

bmcox86 said:


> fished the south end of pawleys on saturday
> i threw Mirr o lures, Doas, spoons, and i only got two bites. But on the other hand i caught about 10 oyster shells. the water is still kinda warm


Was there any bait in the water?


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

i saw mayb two bait fish the whole time i fished but i saw alot of small crabs so mayb i should of tried a crab patter


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

hmm, sounds like it might be worth trying to catch some sheephead in the North inlet> Some guy caught 6lber last time I was there.....


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

ive never fished for sheeps head, but ive read alot about it, how hard would it be to get into it


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

shouldn't need much... They are right there in the rocks on north inlet. Use smaller hooks driven through one of those small crabs so the point is barely sticking up through the top of it's shell. I'm going to try and get down there this week if it warms up. I hate cold weather man


----------



## hamy (Sep 26, 2006)

*trout in the creeks*

surfsidesativa, thurs and fri(nov 30, dec 1) produced quite a few trout in murrells creek. friday was rough and windy but was our best day. i saw the pictures of the ones you and wayne got. ain't that fun. i took a picture of my sweetie holding the biggest trout she caught which was 22 in. wonder what that fat sucker weighted. the water temp was 64 where we were fishing and clarity good, considering the storm threat and the whipping wind. we used combination bait. most success on live shrimp which we purchased. i worked my ass off thursday to net a few shrimp so decided on friday to support the bait shop. we did catch a few on "sweetpea". is that what wayne was using? I watched a guy called "snakeman" killing'em trolling "sweetpea". we mostly just anchored up and let'em float. anyway, the trout are in the creeks so go get some! it will be around the first of the year before i get back. hopefully we have some mostly mild weather in the meantime so that the water temp can remain around 60 or so.


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

hamy said:


> surfsidesativa, thurs and fri(nov 30, dec 1) produced quite a few trout in murrells creek. friday was rough and windy but was our best day. i saw the pictures of the ones you and wayne got. ain't that fun. i took a picture of my sweetie holding the biggest trout she caught which was 22 in. wonder what that fat sucker weighted. the water temp was 64 where we were fishing and clarity good, considering the storm threat and the whipping wind. we used combination bait. most success on live shrimp which we purchased. i worked my ass off thursday to net a few shrimp so decided on friday to support the bait shop. we did catch a few on "sweetpea". is that what wayne was using? I watched a guy called "snakeman" killing'em trolling "sweetpea". we mostly just anchored up and let'em float. anyway, the trout are in the creeks so go get some! it will be around the first of the year before i get back. hopefully we have some mostly mild weather in the meantime so that the water temp can remain around 60 or so.


Not sure what "sweatpea" is but we were using little curly tailed jigs. I'll keep my eyes open for "snakeman". Post that pic


----------



## hamy (Sep 26, 2006)

*sweetpea*

surfsidesativa,some thing. just working that sweetpea jig.

next october, you gonna be able to reach those big "wayne-style" pomps? i am.


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

October? Why wait so long Hamy? I'll be on the beach casting sweatpea to the pomps in April


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

I'll be on the beach casting to the pompano in the next couple of weeks, and catching too. MIght make a trip in January and February.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

kingfish said:


> I'll be on the beach casting to the pompano in the next couple of weeks, and catching too. MIght make a trip in January and February.


Wayne, you still catching Pompano? Hopefully so, as it means more still swimming by here on their way south.

I'll be visiting family in Folly Beach for New Years -- any chance I might still find some that late?


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Mr. Hill / Pomp slayer! You gettin 'em local still from the sand?


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

*Pompano*

No guys,

You want catch much of anything around here until March, in the surf that is, some decent places for trout, grey and speckeled. Thats about it.

I am going to make a few trips, long weekends down to FT. Peirce area, was good to me last Christmas, maybe a little further South in JAN and Feb, have to check it out and see.

Jeff maybe you will have time to join me one weekend.............Kingfish


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

hey kingfish, biscuit eater here, the fish are leaving to go south, they must have heard about that new rod and reel I will be trying out......they are scared


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

what kind of setup you getting?


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

Kingfish, I'd like that -- let's see if we can get our schedules together. I've got an open dance card for February.


----------



## hamy (Sep 26, 2006)

*pompano*

kingfish, you had me confused there for just a minute. thinking "garden city" for pomps in january? didn't know you followed'em to florida. how bout down to venezuela then to cape hope.
i hear the sand fleas are very plentiful in argentina, but by the time the pomps get down there they are out of gas and will settle for an earthworm. maybe a sweetpea jig with a yellow head? plus, you don't have to cast so far out in brazil. although i think i will be able to increase my distance a few more feet in 2007. maybe 200yards? dat good ain't it? no?


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Hamy,
I bet the scenery is good down there in Rio. Go on down and give me a report. I'll join you if all is well, my passport is order.

You'll need to have your passport in order for 200 yds. with bait, so I really want to see that. The place you saw me fishing just takes a longer cast(100 yds.), most of the area, the fish are a lot closer, it is really just using the right bait and fishing for them with the right water (clarity)conditions, see ya in Rio


----------



## hamy (Sep 26, 2006)

*pompano*

thanks kingfish, i can always count on you to give out some tid bits of "real" fishing pointers(correct bait and clarity).
as far as rio, look for the nude fisherman surrounded by mermaids. that will be me. and don't come up begging for no sand fleas and bothering my mermaids. ya hear? actually, i would give you my last sand flea if you asked. it might be the dead one though!


----------

